# Ryobi 10" sliding miter



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been looking at the kobalt one for myself. It's looks alot sturdier for the same price.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_141994-4606...rentURL=/pl_Miter+Saws_4294857521_4294937087_


----------



## arcangle (Feb 24, 2010)

The laser quit on mine, but with a Freud Diablo blade I have been quite happy with it. So far used it to replace baseboards throughout my house and build my garden shed.

I usually buy tools based on my estimated usage and the cost of them. Then I look for the best bang for my buck. Of course I like to splurge occasionally but for a saw I am going to use 1 weekend a month for the next 3 years, something like this works quite well.

With my cordless circular saw I was able to use and abuse it for 2 years, then when it burnt out replace it with the same unit and it still cost me less than 1 "GOOD" brand.


----------

